# Eagle 1 to base...



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

So I have the new Jupiter 2 kit with Pauls sweet pe and decal set along with Lou’s magic vinyl masks. However I find another kit layed on the bench amidst my hands n tools… 

I decided on getting this kit late August in 09 because I always wanted something like a filming/hero/studio eagle since 1999's first episode 'Break Away aired down underand when a little monitory bonus came my way I made the plunge. I’ll be honest that I had read some thing on the web that made me think that I wouldn’t bother with this kit. After my Master Piece Time Machine I thought I’d told myself no more large resin kits. However If my teenage son doesn’t always listen me why should I pay attention to me also…

So the first and obvious task was to make sure all the parts were accounted for. What better way is there to do that than by washing all them all and then laying them out to dry and run inventory. 








As with all larger kits that tell you how big they are I still find myself sticking something near it as a visual reference. Such as the little Imai Eagle I finished recently. Except for any on the run modifications I will pretty much be doing this as a OOB build.

The kit seems fairly clean and crisp without to much flash. I remember reading a build up review talking about tiny little pin holes all over the kit. To date I haven’t found too many though there are the ususal suspects of air bubbles here n there. The detail is pretty good and again going by past reviews and articals it also is much improved. My only real beef are the doors on the passenger pod. All the main filming models had raised features but the makers of this kit went with the opposite?? On the whole though it was money well spent

Before I started any with any bench work on her I had to do some reshaping of parts such as the cages, spine and thruster bells etc. This was not so much a fault of the kit but more the fault of my repacking and storage over a very warm summer. But some rather hot water and a bowl of iced water soon fixed those. 

I made up my mind as I was test fitting the nose cone that I would knock up a basic cockpit back wall. I just didn’t like the idea of painted out top and bottom windows on the nose cone. The funny thing is that the sfx exterior shots of the cockpit show the pilots head and shoulders when the studio sets have the pilots sitting deep down in the nose?? I may still use an in scale astronaut pilot figure from an old broken kit just for the heck of it. 








MMM... It seems I missed fixing a bubble hole in the window frame...








The door frame is masking tape I pressed over the door on the back section of the nose cone. The padding is molded from blu-tac and then covered in supa glue. The rest is just thin plasticard which I will do the detail by painting it up. I won’t be lighting the build so I’ll just paint the interior in whites and yellows on the walls to simulate the back lite set illumination. That way it'll hide my rather rough attemp at scratch work...

Once I had filled in the gaps I primed the top of the pod assembly. However the change to wet weather here over night and also the amount of primer I put on ‘doh’ means I can’t handle that piece for a few days yet… 








Note the white bits where the primer came off when I handled it thinking it was dry. With one wip I read, the builder built and painted just about all the kit in small sub assemblies. For me I think it makes more sense to assemble the main pod and access corridor sections as one piece so that’s what I did. 








I gotta say that even with just the primer coat on the detail on the access ways appears to be much more comprehensive than those older reviews stated. I guess some manufactures do listen to what’s being said out there. 

The next major thing for me to tackle are the side pods, legs and suspention. Some adjustments to the instructions as to measurements and the first one came out ok. It was one part of the build that I was dreading but again my ability is better than my concerns.








You can't see them clearly in the pic but over each of the little pins I used some hex shaped plastic rod to cover them and give the illusion of bolt and nuts.

More to follow soon...

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I did the cockpit wall tonight and decided to add the pilot. As I noted earlier the whole scratch build wall is a little on the rough side but since it will only be visable through the two windows and the pilot might be a tad over scale but for me it's livable as this whole part of the build is just for atmosphere.


















Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Man, that looks like a fun build! Please keep posting your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

"It seems I missed fixing a bubble hole in the window frame"

Nothing like a little paint to bring out any imperfection. Cool choice for a build, your doing a great job. I've wanted one of these myself for a while dispite its fixable flaws.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

What kit is that?

Max Bryant


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

MightyMax said:


> What kit is that?
> 
> Max Bryant


I'm going to say it's the Replicas Unlimited kit 

I have one of the older kits, just a little skittish about starting it!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Darkstar said:


> I'm going to say it's the Replicas Unlimited kit


I was thinking it was on of the few 1/24 out there, but 1/48 is probably right looking at that IMAI there again.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work! Looks like you're having fun with it!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MightyMax said:


> What kit is that?
> 
> Max Bryant





Darkstar said:


> I'm going to say it's the Replicas Unlimited kit
> 
> I have one of the older kits, just a little skittish about starting it!





Model Man said:


> I was thinking it was on of the few 1/24 out there, but 1/48 is probably right looking at that IMAI there again.


Sorry guys forgot to mention which kit... It is indeed the Replicas unlimited kit Thats funny Darkstar how you feel about this kit is how I feel about starting the new Moebius J2 

And your right PerfesserCoffee so far it has been more fun than I gave it credit for.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this still being sold?


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

Nevermind, It looks like it is on the site.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Alec,
your Eagle is looking good so far, and you seem to have nailed the position of the pilot's head in the window. Capt. Carter would be proud:thumbsup:

Most kits of the eagle that big have some sort of brass rods in the backbone frame. Do you see yourself adding to or replacing any of the frame with anything more sturdy like brass or plastic rod, or do you feel the kit resin is "beefy" enough?

just askin'


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the resin "spine" on that kit might have metal rod cast into it for strength.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

KUROK said:


> I think the resin "spine" on that kit might have metal rod cast into it for strength.


Yep. My old RU kit has a little brass rod peeking through the resin. I'm assuming both sides have it. What I don't understand is that somewhere I've read that this spine is not strong enough to hold the pass car and the rest of the kit? Mine seems pretty darn strong so I'm not sure what additional measures I could take. 

My main fear (and I keep harping on this) is drilling out the sensor holes and refitting them with Mike Reader's aluminun ones. I'm afraid of shredding this thing to pieces! Mine came with a one piece pod (not counting the rear wall) so this is going to make it even more difficult. 

I'm looking forward to your build AJ-1701, taking as many notes as I can! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Lou  I must have gone through about 1/2 a dozen differant seatting mounts till I found one that worked

As for the spine I don't think they have the rods in it anymore judging by the way it went out of shape on me in storage... :freak: But the way the access ways are fixed to the pod plus the added the metal rods to support the leg pods. The spine IMHO dosn't really need the metal rods as it will pretty much just sit on top.

Darkstar I think having the CM in one piece would have been better.  It would have saved the effort of filling the not so even seam. :drunk: As for reshaping the side sensor mount holes the best way I found to do that was after I glued the two halves together. I just used a 3/8 drill bit to get the hole a little more even then used a conical grinding bit on my little grinder with the speed wound back on both the drill and grinder. The tedious part was constantly stopping every couple of seconds and test fitting one of the sensors till it sat where I wanted it to. It all came out pretty good for me as the resin seems a lot softer and more workable on my kit and so didn't suffer the shatter/fracture issue with the more harder resins and styrenes.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

More WIP pics! More WIP pics!
Please?


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Lookin' good there AJ!

This kit does have it's problems, as you mentioned earlier, but it'll make a nice Eagle once you're done.

If you ever do another, try and pick up one of the old AB Models 22" Eagle kits. It has a couple problems too, but makes a very nice and more accurate Eagle once completed. They are tougher to find nowadays, to be sure, but you can snag one. 

Keep the updates comin'!

Rob.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Brief update…

The weathers been a little more humid than normal for this time of year so working on it has been slow added to some hard days at work and a w/end away on valentines it’s been one of those on, off and on again sort of weeks.

However the end result is certainly up there:thumbsup: though not without a couple of annoying factors and the one to top the list was on two parts of the seam where paint just wouldn’t dry there regardless of how much sanding and re-priming I did. I had read a few times that resin can behave that way but I was sure it was something else and as it turned out it was… I used a two part epoxy to glue the two halves together, this sort of glue I’ve not had a lot of experience with and it seems that I applied some of the glue with little or know hardener in a couple of areas so to try and cure the problem I applied ca glue over the problem areas and left it over night. Yes folks it worked so I was then able to work in earnest on the CM witho ut the finger sticking zones... 

I also had to do some grinding and sanding on the rear frame on the CM then drill some holes for the mounting pins and connecting bolts. 

I did originally had a piece of hex plastic rod I started using as bolts heads and nuts but it seems our 18 month old puppy found it on the floor and well I soon found out that I didn’t have it as a usable piece any more. In a way this helped me discover a better source to act as bolt and nut ends from deep with in my old gaming bits box 

The result is that I have now officially finished the command module sub assembly. With all the variations out there on the web it seems like it’s a fairly subjective thing on how it all should look but I did my best to capture the scheme and look of it even if some of detail took on some artistic/modeling license. I also added some extra little decals I had left over from an old military vehicle, not canon but the just added that nice little touch. Also I’m not sure how the decals with the kit were made but they are a little fragile and the colour actually washes off them!! The added panels are areas I masked off and airbrushed a couple of different greys and creams. I then drew in some pencil lines for added detail, blended them in and ta-da.

The next part of the build will be to finish off the passenger pod and companion ways. I know I originally said that I was going to do it all oob but I can’t stand the recessed doors so I’ll be scratching up some new ones.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

That is looking pretty good! Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That command capsule is looking good! I like the job on the cockpit interior.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes sir AJ, you've done a fine job there!

There are other "Moonbase Alpha" decals available for this, if you would like to replace the 'kit' supplied decals?

I can actually send you some that I made awhile back if you would like some (free, of course), but mine are by NO means the only ones out there. You are certainly welcome to a couple though, if you would like. I also made a back wall detail piece (years ago also) that you are welcome to as well, if it's something you would like to consider adding......if it's not too late?

The recesses on the PP doors are an area you should correct, as you mentioned. They're too much of a focal point on the finished model (IMO) to leave like they are stock. 

Do you have reference available for your planned mods, because I can possibly help you there too? 

Rob.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the offers Rob :thumbsup: it is very much appreciated  but the CM all sealed up now. 

My main resource point is the special edition boxed set of year one. However it's taken three differant sets before I got one that actually works all the way through... And finally getting to watch War Games I realized I did the black and red door padding on my CM back wall back to front...:tongue: Anything else is just scrounging and scowering the web, eg Space 1999 Eagle Transporter Forum not to mention good old google for good referances images and tips. 

With the other decals I tried to get some Jbot ones but the site is in lock down till he catches up?? But I do have the mountain of decals left over as I have finished or bshed up stuff so I reckon I can create some stuff. I'm fairly sure I'll be hitting the auto shops to get some fine pinsrips for the spine. I'm going to give the alpha crest decals in the kit one or two light coats of acid free flat spray to give them a bit of body. 

Yep your right about the doors too they just act as a magnet for the eyes to that point on the kit. For remaking the doors I'm using the kit ones as a negative to get the others done. My first set was a bit of a hash, :drunk: as I used some plasticard that was a bit thicker and my hand drawing skills, such as they are, need a bit more care since they are a little rusty. 

And again I say a sincere thanks for your offer.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

AJ-1701 said:


> Yep your right about the doors too they just act as a magnet for the eyes to that point on the kit. For remaking the doors I'm using the kit ones as a negative to get the others done. My first set was a bit of a hash, :drunk: as I used some plasticard that was a bit thicker and my hand drawing skills, such as they are, need a bit more care since they are a little rusty.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alec.


Any pics of your work process on this?


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks for the offers Rob :thumbsup:
> Alec.


Not a problem at all! You're very welcome. My offers are always open.....to everyone.....so don't be bashful.

After seeing your pictures of your CM, I wouldn't crack it back open either. LOL! No way!

Keep up the good work AJ and keep us posted. You need assistance along the way, just ask. I'm sure we can come up with an answer, or we can _at least_ make the question WAY more complicated. 

:thumbsup:

Rob.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! That command capsule is looking good! I like the job on the cockpit interior.


Thank you good sir  It was really just a bit of extra fun that seemed to work :tongue:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Darkstar said:


> Any pics of your work process on this?


Here you go mate :thumbsup:

This is the finished result on the coapanion way detail. The processed I used was to paint up some of the panels, grill and other bits then apply and ink wash to these then dust and brush in some grey and black artist chalk in areas I though any moon dust might settle over time in active duty. Then gave it a coat of clear flat...


Here is the finished result on the changed door detail I did as well as the pod with one side detailed. To help with added depth I drew in pencil lines in the corrugated sections then blended it down with a stiff flat artists brush...

Just a note the door pic is in natural light through the window and the rest are with the camera flash.

Once I finish the pod and rear companionway frame work I'll be doing the leg pods.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for those pics! I see what you guys mean about the recesses on the PP doors, it does stick out on the kit but you have done an excellent job correcting it. Glad I checked out your build before I got started!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Quick update*

Not much to report except for a steady pace...  I have pretty much finished the panel and shading/dirtying down detail on the pod and rear companion way section. I should have the decals and clear coats done by the end of the week end. So then it's on to the main spine and leg pods...

I have been getting a bit more adventurous with my air brushing of late too so I added some panel detail to the top of the pod along with some shading using artist chalk to break up the flat wide area. I also detailed the bottom of the pod much the same with ab, chalk and pencil plus I added some little bolt n nuts to the pods legs as they are way to soft in detail.



Thanks for looking.

Alec.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

I was thinking of cutting out the PP windows to light the interior. Are yours painted black or did you cut them out and add some tainted plastic or something?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You're giving a good demo/lesson on the paneling and shading techniques with those photos. GREAT stuff!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looking good Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Darkstar said:


> I was thinking of cutting out the PP windows to light the interior. Are yours painted black or did you cut them out and add some tainted plastic or something?


Nope they are actually hand painted flat black which I will gloss up later. I wasn't sure about cutting them out but the way they were done in the kit seemed like they had refined them from much earlier casts...



PerfesserCoffee said:


> You're giving a good demo/lesson on the paneling and shading techniques with those photos. GREAT stuff!


Thanks PerfesserCoffee  I should really do a little slide show on how I got there. But I just get caught up in actually building it instead. 



Hunch said:


> Looking good Alec.


Thanks as well Hunch 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MMM... I was going to do all the fuel pods and landing struts but when I had a good look at the main engine mount frame which was buried under some heavy n thick flash. I found myself with dremel in hand and engine components on the bench....

After cleaning up the flash and getting the frame to look like tubes again I then made up the support frame behind the main thrusters using some evergreen tube as well as a large piece for the central frame work in the middle. The kit does come with some evergreen tube to help with the spine and additional supports in the engine frame though not enough when you muck up your measurments. :freak: Other extras I added are the small injectors on each of the bells, some addition piping to go from the fuel tank lines to the main reactor/mixer tanks behind each bell and the raised baffles on each reactor/mixer tanks. So now depending on the weather I should start the priming and final fill/touch ups over the next few nights.


Cheers,

Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I have got the business end pretty much done now, I just have to hook in and do the shadinging and moon dust detail. One of the things I did change before commiting to paint was the little chambers and connecting pipes on the reactor units. I discovered that I had positioned them in the wrong place. I also realized that I had some of the fuel pipes wrong too, compared to the 44" studio hero but I kind of like my configuration so I left it. I have also discovered the joys and pitfalls of auto pin stripping.

There were some very numerous little pin holes on most of the reactor chambers which reared there ugly selves on the first coat of white. :freak: but some filler n sanding soon sorted them out. :thumbsup: All the decals on the engines, companionway and frame work are from various star trek decals from the bits box. Can any trek builders out there pick which ones and what they are...? As for the black n white check on the feul cells they are some carefully trimmed decals from my WH40k decal sheets. The orange and grey panels are a/brushed with a red biro line drawn around the orange rectangles for added detail. I actually got away with an experiment too. I added extra black to the inside of the main thrusters where the baffles have those holes cut out. I figure this would be a greater concentration of carbon scoring from the main boosters being kicked in...

I realized my build may not conform completly within the laws of canon and the studio models but I reckon shes turning out nicely.  And after seeing those limited edition diecasts kits/prebuilds in the same scalew out there for $500 plus aussie dollars I'm more than happy with my kit. :thumbsup:


















Cheers, 

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Still plodding away...*

Slow n steady wins the race... As they say.

I decided to make a serious effort at starting work on the fuel pods this week end. I did have one together for a while but disassembled it to tweek things on it. I just wasn't happy with the way the scissor type sections sat on the leg struts...








So I did some surgery to modify them...








With a result that seems to have a better look n feel to them...









Working with the parts supplied with the kit I also attacked the retro thruster units with the trusty dremel and conical engraving bit to remove the inside of the cones so they went from this...








To this...









I have to admit that I was a might nervous about making actual working legs but a good measure of patience and belief in one self got the job done a treat. I did some panel and basic shade work on the completed pod. 








I plan to get all the pods to this stage before I go and add a few more crisper panel lines priot to sealing them off to decal and dust down.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I have been a regular on EagleTransporter.com for some time and I am so glad to see an Eagle show up here on Hobby Talk. You're certainly doing a great job on this build, Alex. Keep posting!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Fozzie 

Though I am enjoying this kit I'm still not sure I'll ever be a true lover of resin kits. On the plus side they do help fill the void on some subjects that styrene dos'nt do.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

My RU Eagle will be my first resin kit so forgive me for asking but what glue are you using? Some of the mods I will be making will also require gluing balsa wood to resin, balsa to sheet styrene, aluminun sensor dishes to the resin CM, and of course, resin to resin. Do I need different types of glue? Thanks.......


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Mr. AJ,

If I may, you may want to seriously consider adding some support to your leg pod mounts before you go too much further.

This particular Eagle will sag at those points in just a couple years if you don't.

I apologise for the delay in the reply, but I don't seem to get notifications of replies....

But I am watching your progress!

Rob.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Darkstar said:


> My RU Eagle will be my first resin kit so forgive me for asking but what glue are you using? Some of the mods I will be making will also require gluing balsa wood to resin, balsa to sheet styrene, aluminun sensor dishes to the resin CM, and of course, resin to resin. Do I need different types of glue? Thanks.......



Cyanoacrylate, CA, will bond all those materials together. Superglue, Krazy glue are CA. But I would recommend getting some from your hobby shop. They have different thicknesses and are better quality in my experience. Jet brand comes to mind. Zap also. I've been using jet for a while with good results. Except for Krazy glue or generic "super glue," they are probably about the same as each other quality wise.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Eagle 1... forgive my lack of knowledge, but when you refer to the leg pod mounts... we are talking about the part that holds the thrusters?

I'm guessing to reinforce it would be some sort of metal rod should do it.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

starmanmm said:


> Eagle 1... forgive my lack of knowledge, but when you refer to the leg pod mounts... we are talking about the part that holds the thrusters?
> 
> I'm guessing to reinforce it would be some sort of metal rod should do it.


Hey starmanmm,

Yes....or the four parts with feet!

LOL!

In the last picture AJ posted, it's that 'nub' sticking out that needs some strength. Metal rod would certainly help, but that can cause a slight problem too unless you drill a hole through the rod and add an additional piece to create a 'tee' so that the rod doesn't twist in the resin later (if that makes sense?) because that will create a slightly different problem.

Ideally, that entire 'nub' should be replaced with an appropriate section of rectangle tubing or solid, dense wood which will keep them from sagging OR twisting. 

I've kinda added this little bit of advice slightly too late for AJ as replacing that 'nub' really needs to be done ahead of time before painting and such because you will need to do some surgery on all four landing pods best done, of course, during the initial stages of assembly. 

Rob.


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

Wow, great work! I love the level of detail too. Lots of good stuff without taking over the whole house!!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Eagle-1 wrote:


> In the last picture AJ posted, it's that 'nub' sticking out that needs some strength. Metal rod would certainly help, but that can cause a slight problem too unless you drill a hole through the rod and add an additional piece to create a 'tee' so that the rod doesn't twist in the resin later (if that makes sense?) because that will create a slightly different problem.
> 
> Ideally, that entire 'nub' should be replaced with an appropriate section of rectangle tubing or solid, dense wood which will keep them from sagging OR twisting.


Ok, good to know. I will have to give it some thought on addressing that (while it is still fresh in my head) so that when it comes time to build it... I will ahead of the game.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Hi Darkstar I pretty much use CA glue with some epoxy but as machgo said ca glue will do most of the stuff you mentioned. 



Athan_tok said:


> Wow, great work! I love the level of detail too. Lots of good stuff without taking over the whole house!!


Thanks Athan,  I'm not sure my wife agrees about not taking over the whole house though 



Eagle-1 said:


> Mr. AJ,
> 
> If I may, you may want to seriously consider adding some support to your leg pod mounts before you go too much further.
> 
> ...


Thanks any way Rob  I think the way they have done the leg mount blocks now should work. and they supply you with a solid brass rod to though from side to side. But at this stage of the build it's a case of working with what I have...
















The blocks are pretty solid when the two halves are put together and they are a fairly tight fit to boot.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Really enjoying watching the progress on this great kit, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've always wanted one of these kits - but I'm afraid my skills aren't able to give it the care it deserves. At least I get to watch your progress.

And now that I know he's got one, I'll go over to Mike's (Starmanmm) place and ogle it.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks any way Rob  I think the way they have done the leg mount blocks now should work. and they supply you with a solid brass rod to though from side to side. But at this stage of the build it's a case of working with what I have...
> The blocks are pretty solid when the two halves are put together and they are a fairly tight fit to boot.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


True enough Mr. Alec, they do appear solid. They don't, however, appear to be any different than any of the older of these kits and those legs do have a tendancy to sag.

If those pods are still at the stage you show in your last pictures, you could still add much needed strengthening within those leg pods by simply adding one small piece of brass, through the brass rod they now provide, and save yourself some possible grief later.

Just add yourself a small 'T' within each leg mount as I've indicated with one of your pictures. It wouldn't be a great deal of extra work and if you fill the entire void with some auto body filler (or even putty that'll harden), you'll be certain they won't sag.

Of course, this is merely a suggestion. One you certainly didn't ask for, I understand and you are building this into a very nice display piece!

Rob.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I love Space:1999 Eagles.
Thanks for the pics...


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Paulbo wote


> And now that I know he's got one, I'll go over to Mike's (Starmanmm) place and ogle it.


Well, George has been over to see it, so you are welcome to check it and maybe get some idea... if you know what I mean?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

G'day Rob.

Thanks for the tip and compliment:thumbsup: Though I'm not sure my engineering skills would tackle it to well  apart from the fact that two of the pods are past that stage now... :drunk: I have to admit also I'm not sure I fully understand the twisting thing around any rod support without the tee piece?? As it stands now I wasn't actually going to glue the pods into place because as I noted earlier they are all a pretty tight fit and as for the rod it goes through the companionway as one main support piece. 








Then it goes into the pod through the block and into the leading edge of the inner block (refer the pic below) which takes the leg strut when its under load.









Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Eagle 1, you are clear to lift off...*

Well between work, struggling to get my 'A' license for skydiving:thumbsup:, working on other projects and coming to the party late with the new BSG with episode marithons eating up nights. I finally finished the Eagle. :woohoo:

It's properbly looks a little over weathered (helps hide some of the problem/not quite right areas)... But based on the fact that it is just over ten years since the moon was torn from earths orbit and with the Eagle being basicaly a modular type of craft. I worked around this as the premise for the build. Now there are some things I would do diffently were I to tackle (not) another one would be to use softer springs in the leg suspension and either aluminum or s/steel tube for the legs as well. The brass tube supplied is a pain to paint... When complete it is a weighty solid kit but the only way to get any suspension happening with the legs is to seriously push down on it. I would also consider lighting the command module too. 

Now having had my little gripe I am truely happy to have built and now display what I think is truely one of the better visualised sci-fi vehicles of the 20th century, behind the TOS "E" of coarse. Origionaly I was going to use an old AMT Moonbase Alpha model as part of the display but with the finished size of the Eagle I just went with a simple base painted up to represent part of one of the launch pads. I also mounted it on some 1/4" plastic rod wrapped in cotton wool and airbrushed up to give the impression that it was lifting off.


















































Now it's back to more Nu BSG...

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

As a frequenter of eagletransporter.com and the owner of 8 PE 12" Eagles and 1 PE 24" Eagle, I've been following your build with keen interest. I think you've done a fine job! I built a platform very similar to yours to display one of my 12" Eagles so--obviously--I think that is a very appropriate "stand".

The Eagle is an iconic craft, to be sure, and you built up an excellent model of it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous build! I like the stand--very ingenious.

I think weathering was used on the original special effects models to hide problems as well.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Alec, wonderful job on the Eagle. I wish I could afford the kit. I'll have to settle for the MPC version I have already started.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> ...I am truely happy to have built and now display what I think is truely one of the better visualised sci-fi vehicles of the 20th century...


I couldn't agree more. In a real-world sense, I've always thought the design of the Eagle was a sensible and reasonable "evolution" of the Command/Service and Lunar modules used in the Apollo missions.

Beautiful work on your Eagle! Your attention to detail paid off, and it looks like it could have been one of the filming miniatures. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome work! Yours is a beautiful build up of an iconic spacecraft!


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

She came out nice AJ!

Time well spent.

Rob.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Sick build AJ, Love it!!!!

Randy


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Wow thanks for the compliments everyone. 

I must confess though that before frequenting this BB I would never had tackled such a kit. So it is to the many on here that also deserve my thanks for tips, tricks, encouragement and the showing of how model building can be done to an old sod that only ever tested the water up to his knees with resin and multi media builds. 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:

ps.

Herb I'm pretty sure you'd do more magic to your mpc kit :thumbsup:than what I did to mine


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Cool on finishing her!!:thumbsup:


----------

